# Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM ET



## ZÆ

<img src="http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/2983/hdrsp0.jpg" alt="" border="0">
<table border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td><b><a href="http://www.nba.com/nets/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/nba/njn.gif" alt="" border="0"></a></b></td><td><a href="http://www.nba.com/blazers/index.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/por.gif" alt="" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr align="center"><td><b><a href="http://www.nba.com/nets/" target="_blank"><font color="navy">New Jersey Nets</font></a></b></td><td><a href="http://www.nba.com/blazers/index.html" target="_blank"><font color="red"><b>Portland Trail Blazers</b></font></a></td></tr><tr align="center"><td><b>5-5</b>
First, Atlantic
<a href="http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Div.html" target="_blank">Complete Standings</a></td><td><b>5-7</b>
Third, Northwest
<a href="http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Div.html" target="_blank">Complete Standings</a></td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2"><b>Game 11</b></th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2"><b>Friday, November 22, 2006; 10:00 PM EST</b></th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2"><b>Rose Garden Arena - Portland, Oregon</b></th></tr><tr align="center"><td><b>Television Coverage</b>
(Pre-Game: 9:30PM)
</td><td><b><a href="http://www.yesnetwork.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j186/ExiT27/YESNETWORK.gif" alt="" border="0"></a></b> - <b><a href="http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/league_pass.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/broadcastlogos/broadcast_NBALP.gif" alt="" border="0"></a> - RSNW</b></td></tr><tr align="center"><td><b>Radio Coverage</b>
(Pre-Game 9:50PM)</td><td><a href="http://www.923freefm.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/963/freefmcb2.gif" alt="" border="0"></a></td></tr></tbody></table><b>SEASON SERIES: 0-1 - Trail Blazers</b>

<b>Coaching Match-up</b>
<a href="http://www.nba.com/coachfile/lawrence_frank/index.html?nav=page" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lawrence_frank.jpg" alt="" border="0"></a> - <a href="http://www.nba.com/coachfile/nate_mcmillan/index.html?nav=page" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/nate_mcmillan.jpg" alt="" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://www.nba.com/coachfile/lawrence_frank/index.html?nav=page" target="_blank"><b>Lawrence Frank</b></a> - <a href="http://www.nba.com/coachfile/nate_mcmillan/index.html?nav=page" target="_blank"><b>Nate McMillan</b></a>

<b>Team Match-up</b>
<a href="http://www.nba.com/nets/stats/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4607/newjerseynetsgamethreadmd9.jpg" alt="" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://www.nba.com/blazers/stats/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4143/portlandtrailblazersgamhz3.jpg" alt="" border="0"></a>
<b><a href="http://www.nba.com/nets/roster/" target="_blank">Nets Roster</a> - <a href="http://www.nba.com/blazers/roster/" target="_blank">Trail Blazers Rosters</a></b>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="300"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#06143f"><td colspan="6" class="stathead"><font color="navy"><b>Nets 2006-07 Team Leaders</b></font></td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td><b>Vince Carter</b></td><td align="right">27.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td><b>Jason Kidd</b></td><td align="right">8.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td><b>Jason Kidd</b></td><td align="right">8.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td><b>Jason Kidd</b></td><td align="right">1.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td><b>Nenad Krstic</b></td><td align="right">0.8</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="300"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#061642"><td colspan="6" class="stathead"><font color="red"><b>Trail Blazers 2006-07 Team Leaders</b></font></td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td><b>Zach Randolph</b></td><td align="right">25.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td><b>Zach Randolph</b></td><td align="right">10.7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td><b>Jarrett Jack</b></td><td align="right">6.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td><b>Jarrett Jack</b></td><td align="right">1.7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td><b>Joel Przybilla</b></td><td align="right">2.5</td></tr></tbody></table>

<b>Key Match-up</b>
<table bgcolor="black" border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jason_collins.jpg" alt="" border="0"></td><td><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_zach_randolph.jpg" alt="" border="0"></td></tr><tr align="center"><td><font color="white"><b>Jason Collins</b></font></td><td><font color="white"><b>Zach Randolph</b></font></td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2"><font color="white"><u>Stats</u></font></th></tr><tr align="center"><td><font color="white">PPG - 2.6</font></td><td><font color="white">PPG - 25.8</font></td></tr><tr align="center"><td><font color="white">RPG - 4.5</font></td><td><font color="white">RPG - 10.7</font></td></tr><tr align="center"><td><font color="white">APG - 1.4</font></td><td><font color="white">APG - 1.6</font></td></tr></tbody></table>

<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr><td><div align="center"><font size="4"><font color="white">Game 11 -- November 22, 2006</font></font>

<font color="navy"><b>Nets (5-5)</b></font> <font color="white">vs</font> <font color="red"><b>Trail Blazers (5-7)</b></font></div>

<font face="Impact"><font size="6"><b><font color="red">Mogriffjr's</font>
<font color="white">Keys to the Game:</font></b><font color="white"></font></font></font>
<font color="White">

Twas the night of the red jerseys. It was the 1st time the Nets came out and played with them. So far, it's legacy is that of hate. Not only do most of the players not like them, but most fans despise them. Was the Nets bad play due to the donning of these jerseys?

1- The Nets shot 33% from the field and it seemed worse. Krstic shot 50% though and he had 10FGA, going with his 13pts. It seems like the Nets HAVE to shoot better than 33%. This team is too good to shoot such a low percentage.

2- Welcome back RJ. His 2nd game back, he should be getting into the flow more. RJ probably will assume his starting roll in this game. His presence will help with the scoring load. Still, RJ HAS to take it easy...this is a marathon, not a sprint.

3- Collins vs. Randolph. Again this is the key matchup in the game. Randolph got off to a quick start. His play early on, put the Nets down quick. Jason had 17 minutes in the 1st meeting, had 5 rebounds and 4 fouls. Zach maybe a bad matchup for JC but containing him early could give the Nets the edge first and put the pressure on the Blazers to catch up.

4- If there's one thing the Nets should take from the 1st meeting is keep attacking the Blazers. The Nets went to the line 32 times, and it was 9 more times than the Blazers. while that was a good thing for the Nets, they both made 20 FT's. Get more efficient from the line, those are "free" points.</font></td></tr></tbody></table></div>

<a href="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=318602" target="_blank">Score Prediction Game: Nets @ Blazers--10.22.06</a>
For the latest news and information on the game check out <a href="http://www.netsdaily.com/" target="_blank">http://www.netsdaily.com/</a>.
<a href="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1972646&postcount=1" target="_blank">uCash Sportsbook Rules</a>​


----------



## ZÆ

I'll update the stats when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I hope the Nets come to their senses, and win this **** game.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

hope collins owns this matchup :biggrin:


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Oh man this is going to be another ugly game. Its always against Portland that Nets show their ugliness. I hope they prove me wrong


----------



## neoxsupreme

That's the key matchup? Looks like he's a little overmatched. Hopefully we can avenge that embarrassing loss from the last meeting.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

The Nets needs to:

stay out of foul trouble early
take good care of that damn ball, no more turnovers
K.I.S.S. - keep it simple, stupid. Be patient in the offense, no more hurried and fancy shots


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> The Nets needs to:
> 
> 
> stay out of foul trouble early
> take good care of that damn ball, no more turnovers
> *K.I.S.S. - keep it simple, stupid. Be patient in the offense, no more hurried and fancy shots*




How come I get the feeling that is mostly directed at Marcus. lol.



I agree with all of what you said, the Nets should try and get them in foul trouble. They are a young team and could easily fall apart if thigns aren't going their way.


----------



## CaptainFunk

Nets will win.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Should be a good game, I'm glad I'll be going to it. BTW, Martell has been starting at the 2 instead of Dixon since the last Nets game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Blazer Freak said:


> Should be a good game, I'm glad I'll be going to it.


 awesome, have fun at the game!


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I'll hook up the keys once i get home


----------



## Sospiro

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I'll be biting nails during this one! We NEED to win! Not just to prove something, but to get the players confidence up!


----------



## L

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I need a win. Im tired of all the negative threads!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



GM3 said:


> How come I get the feeling that is mostly directed at Marcus. lol.


You got me. He's on my mind when I wrote that. But, that applies to everyone, including Vince. I like Vince to get the ball when they're in trouble. But he fires it up wherever he is. The ball was like a hot potato that he needs to get rid off right away. Poor shot selection, I may say.

Oh, moreover:

Get those damn rebounds, and secure it!


----------



## JoeOtter15

must must win


----------



## Mogriffjr

KEYS TO THE GAME

Twas the night of the red jerseys. It was the 1st time the Nets came out and played with them. So far, it's legacy is that of hate. Not only do most of the players not like them, but most fans despise them. Was the Nets bad play due to the donning of these jerseys?

1- The Nets shot 33% from the field and it seemed worse. Krstic shot 50% though and he had 10FGA, going with his 13pts. It seems like the Nets HAVE to shoot better than 33%. This team is too good to shoot such a low percentage.

2- Welcome back RJ. His 2nd game back, he should be getting into the flow more. RJ probably will assume his starting roll in this game. His presence will help with the scoring load. Still, RJ HAS to take it easy...this is a marathon, not a sprint. 

3- Collins vs. Randolph. Again this is the key matchup in the game. Randolph got off to a quick start. His play early on, put the Nets down quick. Jason had 17 minutes in the 1st meeting, had 5 rebounds and 4 fouls. Zach maybe a bad matchup for JC but containing him early could give the Nets the edge first and put the pressure on the Blazers to catch up.

4- If there's one thing the Nets should take from the 1st meeting is keep attacking the Blazers. The Nets went to the line 32 times, and it was 9 more times than the Blazers. while that was a good thing for the Nets, they both made 20 FT's. Get more efficient from the line, those are "free" points.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Red jerseys, again? The road jersey without "New Jersey" on it?

I hope they take the Nets Dancers with them ... in *RED*.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Red jerseys, again? The road jersey without "New Jersey" on it?
> 
> I hope they take the Nets Dancers with them ... in *RED*.


So you would rather have them with clothing on then none at all?

I don't think they are wearing red tonight.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Finally got everything updated


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nice job, MoGriff and Zae.

The only other thing to add is that the last time these teams played, the pace was very, very slow and that may have contributed to the Nets' lethargy. Nets need to quicken the pace, because that is where they shine.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Is it starting yet?
I think LP has a delayed feed.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Is it starting yet?
> I think LP has a delayed feed.


9:55 in NJ right now
game time is 10:00


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Sweet Marv and Mark are commentating.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I'm getting the local broadcast, I expect biased comments. :sad:


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

RJ back in the starting lineup.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

They need to start strong, and set the pace. Don't let Blazers dictate the game.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nenad with the first 2


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Good, Nets in BLUE. No RED.


----------



## Real

Nice start for Nenad.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets win tip off.

Krstic taking it to Randolph and scores.

Krstic again

4-0 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Tap goes through some hands before landing at Kidd's feet.

Down to Krstic, hits the running hook.

Udoka drops it down low, steal by Krstic.

Kidd to Krstic... and a slam!

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd with a sweet pass to Nenad for the dunk


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

They started with Krstic, that's a good sign.

And they're running. :clap:


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Dont pass to Collins


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Blazers attacking, Collins gets a piece.

On the other end, ball to Collins, misses, thinks he was hacked.

Another Blazer miss, but LaMarcus with the board and the put back.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets win the Tip

Krstic for 2

2-0 - NETS

Krstic for 2

4-0 - NETS

Aldridge for 2

4-2 - NETS


----------



## GM3

Collins with his usual miss (yes im bias)

Alrdige gonna give the Nets headaches today, offensive rebound and lays it up.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Damn Collins, can't shoot.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter launches the 3, can't hit, Blazers can't hit either.

On the Nets end, Blazer's kicked ball.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

6-2 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd launches the 3, can't hit, Krstic keeps it alive, Kidd finds RJ, RJ hits.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Zach has a soft touch


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nice bounce pass by Kidd to RJ.


----------



## ZÆ

Randolph for 2

6-4 - NETS

Krstic for 2

8-4 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Foul away from the ball, seriously the Nets must lead the league in these type of fouls.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Blazers respond, and Krstic pushes it to an 8-4 lead.

Foul on Krstic though.

Zach trying to sqeeze his way through, foul on Collins.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I can feel Kidd can get his 78th triple double tonight ! :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

Randolph hits 2 free throws

8-6 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for 2

10-6 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Zach from the line drops both.

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Kidd, drives baseline, to Collins, can't handle, right back to Kidd, Kidd misses, Kidd board, down to Collins who hits.

Zach with the great move, can't hit... Zach called on the foul.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Power move by Collins ! Gosh, that's nerve wrecking.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nenad playing great


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic gets his own rebound and hits a 2

12-6 - NETS


----------



## DoctorJay

Wow. Get 'em Nenad.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic taking it to Randolph, really beign aggresive.

12-6 Nets.

14-6 Nets lead, timeout Portland.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Pretty move by Vince


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

14-6 - NETS

Timeout POR


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic manning up, O board and the put back!

Udoka off to laMarcus, can't hit, Nets board.

Kidd to Carter... Carter with the nice move and hits on the reverse.

Nets looking good.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Go Nenad!

I like the Nets going to Nenad, involving him in the offense this early.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

If the Nets could feed the ball to Krstic like this every quarter it would open up the offense so much.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Hope they maintain this energy throughout the game, no more meltdown! PLEASE!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Webster for 2

14-8 - NETS


----------



## CurlyBeast

Curly = Beast

Playing like a Superstar right now.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic for 2

16-8 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

18-8 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Webster w/ the jumper and hits.

Krstic off the pick and roll and hits.

Nice pass by Kidd.

LaMarcus rejected, but Webster gets it back.

Zach with the open shot, LaMarcus with the board.

Webster misses the shot, Collins board, Kidd pushing, Carter with a sweeet move and the bucket!

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Hey, there's Vince with a fastbreak point


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Another Blazers miss, Collins board.

Carter makes his move, fouled by Webster.

Kidd with 5 assists already.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

20-8 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Under 6 to play.

18-8 Nets

Carter, Kidd and Krstic are rolling.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Not to jinx them, but dang this is too easy


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic for 2

22-8 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Into Kidd, Carter attacking, going baseline, fouled again... it goes but won't give him continuation.

Back to Carter, Carter gets inside and hits.

Udoka misses, RJ w/ the long board.

RJ to Krstic, can't hit, Collins board.

Kidd down to Krstic again, Krstic w/ the hook.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack for 2

22-10 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Collins was excellent on that position. Blocking out, grabbing the offensive rebound, holding back the blazers big. Nice!


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic is insane right now, wow.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic for 2

24-10 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nenad can hit anywhere!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Aldridge for 2

24-12 - NETS


----------



## DoctorJay

Nenad 14, Blazers 12.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack drops the tough jumper.

Nets up 22-10.

Out to Krstic, and hits the long jumper.

7 of 9, 14 points.

Nets come at LaMarcus, turns and hits over Krstic.

Carter off the screen, out ot Kidd, can’t hit. LaMarcus board.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Maglore for 2

24-14 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack finds Magloire and Magloire w/ the dunk.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Üllar

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

hits a 23-foot jumper.
Go Krstic.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

That's a crap, nobody helped on defense?


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kristic will be an allstar

well at least some day he will


----------



## DoctorJay

Nenad on pace for 74


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Marcus is in, please slow down.


----------



## Petey

Marcus in, Marcus can't hit, BUT Moore w/ the backtap.

RJ attacking, and fouled!

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Dear Marcus,
Stop shooting. Thanks!


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> That's a crap, nobody helped on defense?


They just fell asleep on that one. 

Krstic should have fronted him though.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

26-14 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Sergio is in. Very fun player


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Dixon in, RJ drops both.

Wright waiting to come in for RJ.

Moore called on the foul tangling it up with Magloire.

Sergio in!

Attacks to LaMarcus... damnit, Krstic w/ his 2nd foul.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Aldridge hits 2 free throws

26-16 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 3

28-16 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Magloire drops both.

Boki in for Krstic.

Carter only starter on the floor.

Marcus to Moore, nice pass, Moore nice pass to Carter... Carter for 3!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Marcus and Wright wearing same headbands.


----------



## ZÆ

Aldridge for 2

29-18 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Sergio finds Outlaw, can’t hit, Blazer O Board, and LaMarcus with the quick hit.

Marcus splitting his way through, behind the back… O foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Sergio drives, finds Magloire attacking, Jamal fouled.

Foul on Wright.

Jamal to the line.

Can’t drop the 1st.
Drops the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Maglore hits 1 of 2 free throws

29-19 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Marcus, Moore, finds Boki attacking, and Boki is fouled!

Nets attacking! Pretty!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nachbar hits 1 of 2 free throws

30-19 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Boki pushes it to a 30-19 lead, as the Boki goes 1 of 2.

Blazers burning clock.

Outlaw shoots… fouled by Boki.

Horrible D.

Outlaw to the line as the Nets are over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I wish Marcus would play like Sergio. He has that type of ability


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw hits 1 of 2 free throws

30-20 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw misses the 1st.
Outlaw hits the 2nd.

Nets with 14.1 to score…

Carter, fires up the 3, can’t hit.

Exactly 1 left.

Into Dixon, hits… but too late.

Nets up 30-20.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

30-20 - NETS
End of the 1st quarter


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Lets go nets 
they better keep this up


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Good lord, I thought that will count.

Nets setting the pace, that's good.


----------



## Real

Everybody is playing out of their minds.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Collins with 5 rebounds now.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw for 2

30-22 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

32-22 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Excellent D by Boki!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

What a great 1st.

Nets 13 of 22 from the field.

Sergio to Outlaw, pulls up and hits.

Blazers are 5 of their last 6.

Carter with the move on Webster, flips it up and hits!

Boki w/ the block.

Wright trying to get it to Moore. Moore fouled by Dixon.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

34-22 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Man refs arent calling the fouls on Vince


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Ok Carter just got maulled by 3 guys there and no call!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nachbar for 2

36-22 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Thats what you gotta do Marcus!

Beautiful pass to Nachbar.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Wlooohoo love that pass from Marcus to Boki


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Udoka in, Webster out.

Marcus, Moore, Carter, drives, bangs into his defender… throws it up off glass and hits.

Blazers with some ball movement, to Dixon, won’t shot, attacking but Marcus w/ the charge.

Marcus finds Boki off the pick and Boki w/ the SLAM!

-Petey


----------



## Real

What in the hell is going on?


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Dixon burned the Nets last year before he got ejected, someone better stay close to him on the 3pt line.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Dixon for 2

36-24 - NETS

Wright for 2

28-24 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Dixon drops it.

Marcus, Carter, with a sweet pass on the hop, finds Wright, and Wright lays it in.

Magloire in the paint, fouled by Moore, but gets it up and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Such an exciting game.

Doh, foul was on Carter.

Magloire can’ thit.

Boki board.

Udoka with a foul on Carter away from the ball.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Cliff looks like a pimp


----------



## ZÆ

Magloire for 2

38-26 - NETS


----------



## Kidd Karma

Aldridge is quietly putting up nice numbers thus far.


----------



## ZÆ

Dixon for 3

38-29 - NETS
Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey

Wright into Moore, back to Wright… Nets find Carter, twisting his way, but can’t hit.

Magloire way off.

Marcus, driving, high off glass, won’t go down.

Dixon drops the 3.

Nets up 38-29.

Nets get it over and calls timeout.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

The timeout is 2 plays too late.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Williams for 2

40-29 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets 62 percent from the field, wow.


----------



## Petey

Into Marcus, back to Kidd... Marcus at the line, finds an open jumper and hits.

Dixon can't hit the 3, in and out, Marcus w/ the board.

Nets can't hit.

Udoka drops it from the corner... 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Udoka for 3

40-32 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Lead down to 6.

40-34 Nets

Under 7 mins to play.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Maglore for 2

40-34 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

No interior D whatsoever


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

no vc no offense


----------



## Petey

Marcus to Kidd, to Boki… can’t hit.

Sergio finds Magloire who puts it down.

Nets lead cut to 6.

Kidd bad pass to Boki, saves to Marcus, Marcus can’t hit.

Sergio can’t hit the 3.

Kidd pushing, finds Wright, bad shot…

Blazers bring it down…

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Why is Kidd in the game? Another 40 minute night for him, i guess. Sometimes I don't understand Frank.


----------



## Petey

Holding foul called on Moore, timeout taken now.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets shooting with a lot of time in the clock ... wassup with that?
Plays not properly setup, and no offensive rebounds.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Jizzy said:


> Why is Kidd in the game? Another 40 minute night for him, i guess. Sometimes I don't understand Frank.


He just came back in. He's already sit at least 8 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw attacking and banks it home.

RJ and Krstic are back in.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw for 2

40-34 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Wright for 2

42-36 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

42-36 Nets.

For the love of god someone watch the 3pt line


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Udoka for 3

42-39 - NETS


----------



## Kidd Karma

Kidd got a 6-7 minute blow, he left with 3 left in the first and returned with 8:20 left in the second. If Frank is consistent he should get another 6-7 minute blow in the 2nd half. But yea, Frank returning Kidd was in response to Portland's comeback....look at VC.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

all the way down to 3 we were up like 11


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd, to Wright, attacking and gets the layup.

Udoka with another corner 3.

Into Kidd, RJ, Collins, Kidd, RJ, RJ attacking, slapped away by Zach.

RJ bobbled, out to Wright, and 3 second violation on the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw for 2

42-41 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

bring back carter


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Good shot RJ


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Sergio to Outlaw, who drills it, Blazers down 1 now.

Jeez.

Kidd, Krstic, RJ, Wright, RJ, drives and he’s blocked as he tries to lay it up.

Carter in for Wright.

Into RJ, around the screen and drops the bucket.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jefferson for 2

44-41 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets go Zone, Blazers can’t hit.

Carter board, slapped away to Carter, Kidd to Carter, down to Krstic, Krstic fouled.

Going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic hits 1 of 2 free throws

45-41 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic drops the 1st.
Krstic is off on the 2nd.

Nets come away with the ball.

Sergio misses, Blazers get it back, attacking and lays it up around Krstic.

RJ going at Udoka off the dribble and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Sergio for 2

45-43 - NETS

Jefferson for 2

47-43 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Udoka out to Sergio and can’t hit the 3.

Timeout.

Nets up… 4.

2:32 to play in the half.

-Petey.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Has anyone noticed that Sergio is using his left arm to ward off defenders too much?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, Carter, RJ, Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, hits the 3... wait, foot on the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd for 2

49-43 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack hits the technical free throw on the defensive 3 seconds call on the Nets

49-44 - NETS

Carter for 2

51-44 - NETS

Kidd for 3

54-44 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets D3, either on Carter or Krstic.

Free throw is good.

Was on Krstic.

Jack, Udoka, Jack, LaMarcus w/ the fling, Krstic long board… after Kidd tipped it, Kidd finds Carter.

LaMarcus goal tending.

Blazers miss, Collins board.

Kidd, Krstic, to Carter to Kidd.

3!

Zach misses, Nets run…

-Petey


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Has anyone noticed that Sergio is using his left arm to ward off defenders too much?


Blazers are getting away with too much.

RJ and Carter are getting bumped on almost every play and no calls.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

That Kidd is strong.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic too strong, and LaMarcus w/ the offensive foul on the illegal screen. Bad call.

Blazer 20 second timeout.

24.3 left.

Nets up 

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Poor offensive rebounding for both teams.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Big shot Wright!


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Wright for 3 at the buzzer!

OH MAN I LOVE WRIGHTS REACTION TO THAT!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter and Krstic with 15.

Kidd with 9 assists, 7 in the 1st quarter.

Kidd, Carter, drives and fouled… Portland had a foul to give.

Nets with 11 left.

Kidd, Carter, Attacking, out to RJ, RJ attacking out to Wright… 3!!!

It’s good!

Nets up 13 at the half!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Wright for 3 at the buzzer!

57-44 - NETS
*Halftime*


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

The team is shooting 48% from the field this season. Thats pretty good.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Now I can breathe better!

What a nice way to end the half.

Nets up by 13.


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

There isn't too many rebounds to go around if one team is shooting 45% and the other is about 58%.


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Wow Antoine for 3


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Looking ahead, PHX just won their 2nd straight over 2 quality opponents in GSW and NOK. Nash is back.


----------



## Omega

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

damn kidd on pace for 18 assists!

hope the nets can hold on to this lead... :dpepper:


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Omega said:


> damn kidd on pace for 18 assists!
> 
> hope the nets can hold on to this lead... :dpepper:


Yea, he was on pace for a 3-D in Seattle....I'll take the win.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets can't get small often, they're undersize if they go that route.

I'd like to see RJ and VC attack the lanes more, that's where they can do damage.


----------



## jarkid

Go Go Go Nets


----------



## squaleca

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

VC with 0 ft attempts thats why we wont win in the playoffs!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Jarkid! The game isn't on TVU! What the hell?


----------



## Petey

Blazers with another miss, Carter board, outlet to Kidd, Nets turn it over?

Zach attacking, can't hit, follows and hits.

Nets up 11.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Randolph for 2

57-46 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Oh come on, not another third quarter melt down


----------



## jarkid

damn... too many turnovers..

what are you doing, Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Webster for 2

57-48 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



squaleca said:


> VC with 0 ft attempts thats why we wont win in the playoffs!!!


Watch the game.

Hes attacking inside but hes not getting the calls.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

just like that, 2 turnovers by the Nets
they have 4 so far


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

59-48 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Jizzy said:


> Jarkid! The game isn't on TVU! What the hell?


Not every games would be broadcast on TVU !

so ... you have to notice that every games.


----------



## Petey

Nets’ starters on the floor.

Krstic called for steps.

Webster drops the bucket.

RJ, Krstic, Kidd, misses the 3.

Out on the Nets apparently, bad call.

Krstic board off the Blazers’ miss.

Kidd, Carter, puts the move on LaMarcus and hits.

Nets up 11, Nate calls an early full timeout with only 2 gone by.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Lol the portland commentator questions if Vince has had a difficult field goal tonight


----------



## Real

You take a full timeout 2 minutes in. I guess he forgot something he wanted to say at the half.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



GM3 said:


> Watch the game.
> 
> Hes attacking inside but hes not getting the calls.


squaleca is usually very sarcastic


----------



## FOMW

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

This Portland announcer is a TOTAL *******. For the second time, he's said "Has Vince Carter had a difficult field goal tonight?" 

Only about 4 in the first half. When you are so talented that you make things look as easy as Carter does, you will never get the credit you deserve.


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



squaleca said:


> VC with 0 ft attempts thats why we wont win in the playoffs!!!



Every time he drives it in and gets murdered the refs dont call fouls


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Another Nets D3. DAMNIT!

Jack to the line. Hits.

Jack, to Udoka, misses, Carter board, quickly out to Carter, Carter attacking, behind the back and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack hits the defensive 3 seconds technical free throw

59-49 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Randolph for 2

59-51 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I'm surprised VC didn't go for a dunk


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

2 poor decisions by RJ


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

RJ turns on his defender, throws it up, can’t hit.

Zach attacking, can’t hit, but gets the bucket on the 2nd attempt.

Kidd, RJ, can’t hit over LaMarcus, and over the backboard, Blazers ball.

Jack, Webster, LaMarcus, Zach with the step back and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Randolph for 2

59-53 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

9-2 RUn...


the nets suck..


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Aldridge for 2

59-55 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Blazers only down 6.

Carter, Kidd posting, can’t hit, Jacks gets the tip.

Attacking, leaves for LaMarcus for the slam.

Now Frank wants to talk it over, timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

why won't they utilize there best player


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

2 points in 4 minutes of action.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Kidd Karma said:


> 2 points in 4 minutes of action.


While letting the Blazers drop 11.

Yeah, not good.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

61-55 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

argh are you kidding me

seriously at half time the team should not go back to the locker rooms, just stay on the floor and refuse to leave


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Everytime the Nets get a lead, they give it up so easy.


----------



## GM3

61-55 Nets


Under 8 to play in the 3rd.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Into Collins, Carter drops the bucket, nice pass by Kidd.

Carter is an insane 9 of 12.

Foul called on Carter on the other end now.

His 2nd, 1st team.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

vc for 2.

rj , please no taking jumper, just layup.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Collins cant guard Z-bo


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Randolph for 2

61-57 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Randolph is on fire.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Collins AND 1!


----------



## jarkid

wow, JC for 2.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Down to Zach attacking and hits off glass.

RJ attacks and deflected out by a Blazer.

Into RJ, Carter, Kidd, Kidd can’t hit as the shot clock winds down… but COLLINS BOARD PUT BACK AND FOULED!

On Zach, his 2nd.

Collins misses, but good game so far by Collins.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Collins for 2 plus a foul
Collins misses the free throw

63-57 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jefferson for 2

65-57 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

i'm not watching the game....

but why isn't krstic getting touches?


----------



## Omega

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



ZÆ said:


> Collins for 2 plus a foul
> * Collins misses the free throw*
> 
> 63-57 - NETS


its only fitting :clown:


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Seriously where are the calls?

RJ keeps getting it inside but nothing.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Udoka for 2

65-59 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

It's nice to see whenever Collins gets an Offensive rebound, he's going for it, instead of looking to pass.


----------



## jarkid

RJ for 2.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Udoka, Zach, can’t hit, Kidd’s board…. RJ… layup.

Nets up 8.

Jack driving, out to Udoka, drives and hits the layup.

RJ, Carter, Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, Krstic, can’t hit.

Collins over the back of Udoka.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Jizzy, you can watch this game by that this game !!

you have to find the channel at # 32398


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Whew frantic play right there

Look at that Kidd hustling


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Blazers with a horrid play, Kidd even had a block in there… Nets can’t hit.

Carter was clobbered, no call.

Kidd with almost the steal, Frank saves him from running into the table.

Jack hits a 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack for 3

65-62 - NETS


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Hopefully that Kidd board, and assist to RJ can kick start this team.


----------



## jarkid

3 point game....


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

How hard is it to understand not to leave 3pt shooters open.

Horrible defense there.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets only up 3.

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Carter, Kidd, can’t hit.

Blazers miss but keep it alive.

Carter pokes it away, but out of bounds.

Portland with 8 on the shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Randolph for 2

65-64 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Zach with the ball, spinning and hits.

Blazers down 1.

RJ, Kidd, Carter, drives, trapped, gets to Krstic, fouled by Udoka.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic hits 1of 2 free throws

66-64 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

y isn't vince gettin the ball when the nets aren't scorin


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

kidd, rj and collins this quarter---2 for 8

krstic, carter (leading scorers) this quarter- 2 for 4


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Vinsane said:


> y isn't vince gettin the ball when the nets aren't scorin


exactly.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Damn, Randolph is just tearing the frontcourt apart.

66-64 Nets

Under 4 minutes to play.


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Who the hell is Ime Udoka, kid is playing a solid overall game.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic misses the 1st.
Krstic drops the 2nd.

Nets up 2.

As a team only 5 of 9 from the line.

Outlaw drives, blocking foul on Krstic, his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn you, Frank, why no wright in this game.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

zach murderin kristic


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

68-64 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw misses the 1st.
Outlaw misses the 2nd, RJ board.

Kidd, Krstic, loses it to Kidd, Kidd to RJ, driving, finds Carter with the reverse… pretty move!

Jack with the open 3 as Zach drew the double.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack for 3

68-67 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

This is giving me Damon Stoudmaire nightmares.

He always did this to the Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 3

71-67 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Bring Em home Vince


----------



## jarkid

it's a vc 3


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack for 2

71-69 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Down to Krstic, out to Kidd, Kidd to Carter… hits the 3.

11 of 15 from the floor.

Nets up 4.

Jack flips it up around Krstic again…

-Petey


----------



## Real

Damn.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



jarkid said:


> Jizzy, you can watch this game by that this game !!
> 
> you have to find the channel at # 32398


That channel is not on my playlist for some reason. Dammit!


----------



## jarkid

horrible defense and offense in the 3rd


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Krstic for 2

73-69 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

75-69 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Thank you Vince!!!


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Damn, Kidd out with 1 minute left, geez hopefully he has enough in the tank for the stretch run....looks like there will be one this game.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

74-69 Nets

Few seconds left on the clock in the 3rd.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Down to Krstic… misses, knocked it out of bounds off Kidd going for the board.

Jack to LaMarcus, can’t hit.

Double Krstic, out to Marcus, back to Krstic and hits.

Zach can’t hit, Marcus with the board… or Wright.

Marcus, Carter, holding…

Carter to Wright, air ball, Carter O Board… hits as the shot clock expires.

Jack fouled as the Nets had a foul to give.

2.4 left.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

75-69 - NETS
End of the 3rd quarter


----------



## Omega

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Jizzy said:


> That channel is not on my playlist for some reason. Dammit!


 me either!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Boki, Moore in.

Save the fouls on Collins and Krstic.

Zach can’t hit the 3.

End of 3.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Vc !


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

6 point lead into the 4th.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

75-69

Not a comfortable lead


----------



## jarkid

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Omega said:


> me either!


just don't update the channel list, or you'll not find the one.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Watch the 3pt line.

Front but dont double Randolph. I rather him make those jumpers than go to the paint and get a foul on Nets bigs.

oh and WATCH THE 3PT LINE!


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Tell me the bench is not in right now?

No even a single starter?


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

i do not like this lineup frank is putting on to start the 4th. it is terrible.

collisn, williams, wright, nachbar, moore.............


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

WTH No Kidd Vince or RJ


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Marcus, Moore, Wright, Marcus, Wright, can’t hit.

Blazers board.

A Blazers miss, Boki with the board.

Marcus, Collins, Marcus hits the jumper off the screen!

Nice shot.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Williams for 2

77-69 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Marcus, Wright, Nachbar, Moore, Collins.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Sergio will be back. He owns Marcus :curse:


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Is Collins HIGH?


----------



## jarkid

MW for 2.


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> 75-69
> 
> Not a comfortable lead


....especially with Kidd playing 11 of the 3rd quarter minutes


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Blazers passing it around… out to Webster… attacking, Moore takes the charge!

Nice play by Moore.

Marcus, Collins, can’t hit, over the backboard.

Outlaw fires, Moore board.

Wright attacking, rejected by Magloire.

Blazers can’t hit, get it back, and Webster fouled taking a 3 point shot.

Damnit!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Oh man, what a dumb foul.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

how long will frank go without the starters


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Webster hits 3 free throws

77-72


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

That Magloire block on Wright will be in the highlights.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Webster drops the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.
Drops the 3rd.

Blazers down only 5.

Boki, Marcus, Wright, RJ, Marcus, down to Moore... great pass, Magloire w/ the foul on Moore.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn, 3 free throw for blazers.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Under 10 minuts to play

77-72 Nets.

We needs some offense here, come on!


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

uh this is too close a game and we have too bad a bench to not play vince and or kidd here


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



HB said:


> Is Collins HIGH?


Why?


----------



## Real

Good decision making by Marcus Williams.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Wright for 2

79-72 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Magloire for 2

79-74 - NETS


----------



## Real

That was going nowhere.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Why?


That jumper he took close to the 3pt line was unecessary

Bring back Vince and Kidd


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Pass goes out of bounds.

79-74 Nets.

Timeout Portland.


----------



## Petey

RJ, Wright, RJ, RJ travels in the paint as he’s doubled.

Magloire turns it over.

Marcus with a sweet pass to Wright, Wright with another layup.

Down to Magloire as he got infront of Moore and hits the easy bucket.

RJ attacking, spins and throws it away, pass meant for Moore.

Jack coming back in after the timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets go small RJ for Twin. 

RJ 2 TO's since.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



HB said:


> That jumper he took close to the 3pt line was unecessary
> 
> Bring back Vince and Kidd


Missed that. That's pathetic.


----------



## jarkid

No more turnovers... plz


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Marcus, Kidd, Carter, RJ Krstic


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

4 and a half minute blow for Kidd, hopefully that's enough


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nenad with 4 PF :curse:


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

argh cmon vince put the ball in the basket


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Why?


Collins is putting up some insane numbers.

He has 8 boards.

Back, sorry.

Dixon at the line and misses both.

Carter off balance can't hit, Krstic long board!

Carter on the spin, can't hit, Krstic misses the tip.

Dixon lost it, Nets last touched it.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Amazing hopefully it's a sign, Dixon misses 2 freebies


----------



## ZÆ

Outlaw for 2

79-76 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

81-76 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Under 7 mins to play

81-76 Nets.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

To Outlaw, into the lane, turns, fades and hits.

Great pass to RJ, and RJ with the reverse slam.

Webster w/ the floater.

81-78, Nets.

Kidd attacking, fouled by Magloire from behind.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Webster for 2

81-78 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd with 13 assists, 4 rebounds, and 5 pts

No triple double 2nite


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd hits 2 free throws

83-78 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw for 2

83-80 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd drops the 1st.
Zach in for Magloire.
Kidd drops the 2nd.

Into Outlaw, and hits the turnaround over RJ. Shades of Rashard Lewis.

Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Timeout Nets.

83-80


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Travis owning RJ right now. RJ is still slow with his lateral moves.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Tough decision for Frank, will he let the starters to stay?


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Tough decision for Frank, will he let the starters to stay?


huh?


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jefferson for 2

85-80 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw for 2

85-82 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Into Kidd, Jack called on the blocking foul.

Only his 1st, 3 team.

Kidd to Carter, to Kidd, hands of to RJ, and drops the jump shot.

Outlaw with another pull up and over Krstic.

Zach T'ed as he pushes down Collins LOL.

Good move Collins!

Kidd to the line.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



fruitcake said:


> huh?


I mean, will he use them all the way? Looks like they are tired.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

who is guardin outlaw


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Boy a duel RJ and Outlaw.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Vince has made it look so easy tonight


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd hits the technical free throw

86-82 - NETS

Carter for 2

88-82 - NETS


----------



## Real

4:29 to victory..


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd drops the free throw.

Kidd into Carter… Krstic from up top finds Carter on the baseline for a dunk!

RJ called on a D3.

Jack hits.

Nets 3rd D3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack hits the technical free throw

88-83 - NETS

Randolph for 2 plus the foul
Randolph hits the free throw

88-86 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

nets hanging on for dear life

cmon nets play defense


----------



## Real

Earlier in the game the Blazers couldn't get a point in the paint.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Down to Zach, Zach is fouled, gets it up and hits.

Zach at the line brings it to 2.

Collins on the foul.

Kidd, RJ, Carter draws the blocking foul on Udoka, Blazers 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Udoka can't gaurd Carter.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Good move to iso Vince on that wing


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

90-86 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Carter… fouled by Udoka.

Udoka has fouled out. LOL

Carter at the line.

Drops it.
Drops another.

His 1st trip to the line tonight.

Jack to Zach, misses, but blocked/fouled.

Collins is not happy.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Clean Block

Bad refs


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Randolph hits 2 free throws

90-88 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Who fouled Zach? Nenad? ****!


----------



## Real

Antoine Wright loses it..


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Antoine trying to be fancy loses the ball


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

oh ****.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack hits 2 free throws

90-90
3:18 left in the 4th


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Changed to Krstic, his 5th.

Hits.

Krstic out, Wright in.

Hits again.

Nets up 2.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, RJ, Carter, doubled, finds Wright, loses it behind his back.

Kidd called on the foul, looking for the steal.

Jack to the line for 2, Nets over the limit.

Hits.
Krstic back for Wright.
Hits.

Tied game.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Outlaw is all over.

Jack is pissed.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I hate the refs


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

nooooooooooooooo

****ing turnovers


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Randolph for 2

90-92 - POR

Timeout Nets
2:48 left in the 4th quarter


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Game tied for the 1st time.

Carter can’t hit, Kidd to Krstic, stripped, Kidd saves it to the Blazers.

Zach with another bucket.

Blazers have hit 7 straight.

Nets timeout now.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I can't understand why Vince huried that 3 !


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

i think i know where this is goin
kristic *******


----------



## jarkid

sucks..


----------



## Real

The fourth quarter is just not the right time to regress on D.

We know the Nets can respond, let's see if they will.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Deja vu

Don't you love them? It's so tiring


----------



## Real

That hurts...


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

What kind of dumb possession was that


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

we're shooting .535.......just take care of the ball god damn it


----------



## NeTs15VC

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Turnovers are just killing us


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

y r they goin to kristic


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

LOL backout violation off a timeout?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nets 24 second violation out of a timeout.

Amazing.

RJ had found Krstic with the open shot, but Krstic didn't shoot.

Portland timeout.

2:24 to go, Blazers up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd Karma

Nachbar 9 minutes in the game, unbelievable. 2 games in a row like this.....gotta tell you Frank's job is on the line....no adjustments, no changes, nothing, we're not consistent because the coaching is inconsistent, there is no roles, nothing, Frank says here's the ball, we win or lose with our Big 4.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Nobody wants to shoot the ball.
Nenad not paying attention to the shot clock. Oh well.

Kidd should have screamed on him to shoot the ball.


----------



## Guitarzan

They have no strategy against the zone. This one would really hurt.


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

great coach we have!


----------



## Kidd Karma

Fire Frank, this is crap, a 24 second violation off a timeout? Amazing, frank is losing it. This is comparable to a delay of game following a timeout in the NFL......can Kidd save the sinking boat.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Dixon for 2

90-94 - POR


----------



## thacarter

come the **** on nets, how u gonna keep losing leads every single game when up by double digits, ****


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

92-94 - POR


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Dixon attacking and hits as he gets around Carter now.

Blazers 12-2 run.

Carter to the rim and hits.

Nice slam.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Oh man.

I switched the channel Nets were up by 6 and now down 2?


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Collins was big on that VC basket


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

kidd for player-coach


----------



## Real

Jarrett Jack just pulled up and hit.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack for 2

92-96 - POR


----------



## Real

Collins has done a pretty good job finding guys from his position down low.


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

god do they ever miss?

what kinda of ****ing defense are we playing


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Refs two push offs on the nets and no fouls. Come on!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jefferson for 2

94-96 - POR

Timeout POR


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Jack setting it up.

Jack loses Carter and hits

Blazers have dropped 9 straight.

Carter doubled, to Kidd, Carter, finds Collins, to RJ, hits.

Blazers bring it down, timeout with 59.1 left.

-Petey


----------



## VCh15n

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

i'm going insane.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

We need a stop on this play, to have a chance.
Then have to score, no matter how long it takes.

Ah, this is killing me


----------



## Guitarzan

They haven't missed in ages. How does this veteran team keep getting out executed by young teams down the stretch.


----------



## Real

We NEED a stop here!


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



VCh15n said:


> i'm going insane.




You and me both :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Bs


----------



## fruitcake

omg RJ what happened

somebody describe the play


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

OMG, Zach can't hit.

Kidd attacking, has RJ at the rim and O foul.

Damnit!

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Thats your fastbreak for you.


----------



## fruitcake

defense people defense


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Lost


----------



## fruitcake

who has the ball


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Blazers killing clock, Jack can’t hit, Outlaw misses, another Blazer misses… Jack still comes away with it.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Damn Damn Damn!


----------



## fruitcake

what the hell happened


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



fruitcake said:


> who has the ball


Portland


----------



## ZÆ

Ilic can't believe it and neither can I.


----------



## fruitcake

its ok vince will launch a fadeway 3 to tie it at the end


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

This is ****ing pathetic.

5 guys in the paint and no one could get a rebound?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Too many plays to explain, lol


----------



## Real

Too much time came off the clock.

LOL at Travis Outlaw throwing a shot up. 

What the hell is he doing...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Zach drops it.
6 of 6 at the line.
Zach drops another.

Nets down 4.

12:5 on the clock.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

i'ma tell u wahts gonna happen kidd is gonna miss this 3


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd is going to go ballistic if the Nets lose this game


----------



## fruitcake

LOL

randolph, aldridge, webster and jack are a combined 17 for 17 at the line

lets somehow make outlaw shoot the FTs


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Now, we need a miracle.

They will triple on Vince on the next play ... very predictable.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Just no rebounders on that last play


----------



## Real

It ain't over...


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

God Bless you Vince


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Into Carter... drives, fouled and hits.

Foul on Graham!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

omg

go nets


----------



## Real

Steven Graham fouls VC for the hoop, 3-point play ahead.

What a ****ing moron!! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

guys, timeout situations?


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2 plus the foul
Carter hits the free throw

97-98 - POR
9.9 seconds left

Timeout POR


----------



## Real

That just looked _ridicliously_ easy.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Drops, 9.9 left.

Portland uses their last timeout?

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

We're getting out executed because we're playing on tired legs, until the reserves play their hand, the last 2 games will continue to repeat itself. Kidd only sits for 3+ minutes in the 2nd half, that's not good enough, stretch that to 48, that's 42 minutes of game action, way too much for him, what happened to trusting Williams? Where's Nachbar in the 2nd half, he didn't **** in the first half? I want Frank's head on a platter.


----------



## Omega

Real said:


> Steven Graham fouls VC for the hoop, 3-point play ahead.
> 
> What a ****ing moron!! :banana:


 lol can anyone say CUT!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Miracle, please miracle!


----------



## VCh15n

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

i hope zach misses


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Kidd Karma said:


> We're getting out executed because we're playing on tired legs, until the reserves play their hand, the last 2 games will continue to repeat itself. Kidd only sits for 3+ minutes in the 2nd half, that's not good enough, stretch that to 48, that's 42 minutes of game action, way too much for him, what happened to trusting Williams? Where's Nachbar in the 2nd half, he didn't **** in the first half? I want Frank's head on a platter.


Am with you my man. Am with you


----------



## Real

Zach will make this FT, he's in a zone.

VC for 3?


----------



## ZÆ

Nets foul Randolph
Foul is on Carter
8.8 seconds remaining in the 4th quarter

Randolph hits both free throws

97-100 - POR

Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

1.1 off the clock, as Carter fouls Zach.

Zach to the line whose 7 of 7.

Drops the 1st.
Krstic in for Wright.
LaMarcus in.
Drops the 2nd.

Nets timeout.

Nets down 3.

That was the final Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## VCh15n

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

time for a VC miracle shot. everybody stand up :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

fake it to vince then get krstic to hit the wide open three


----------



## Omega

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

so whos gonna play hero?....


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

We need a triple, or penetrate and hope for a foul


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

noooooooooooooooooo we had 2 chances


----------



## ZÆ

Trail Blazers win

97-100 - POR


----------



## Real

Lightning does strike twice


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Alright folks. I hate to say this BUT we have a serious problem


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Boki in and he's gonna inbound.

Into Carter, steps back, can't hit, RJ board, takes it out, fires... can't hit.

Nets lose 100-97.

Another Nets lose, after leading in the 4th.

After leading by double digits.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Bye !


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

vince sucks from the corners, he's best straight-a-way, 

what was the play like?


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

there is no one to blame for this loss vc played spectacular
kidd played good
oh i know blame it on the nets bigs for being throttled by the blazers frontcourt


----------



## Cormegadadon

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

oh well just have to bounce back.

who the nets play next ?


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I know it's early in the season but this is not good, not good at all


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

There's something about the Northwest this season. We can't seem to beat them.

What a heartbreaker.


----------



## belarus

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA I knew it! Even if Nets lead the game by triple digits they are not capable to stay in the game... seriously, i'm sick and tired of THAT basketball. Bye.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Cormegadadon said:


> oh well just have to bounce back.
> 
> who the nets play next ?


Phoenix and Nash is back


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

ahhhhhhh **** we are under .500


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Fire Frank, 2 games in a row, we've shown we have capable 1-5 in boki, Wright, Moore and Williams, he's not trusting them and unfortunately it should lead to his dismissal.


----------



## Cormegadadon

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



HB said:


> Phoenix and Nash is back



oh thats a lost wait where are we playing at?


----------



## D-blockrep2

Is It Me Or Could We Not Even Contain Travis Outlaw!!!!travis Outlaw!!!!

In My Opinion Frank's Job Is Officially On The Hot Seat!!!


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

No way the nets win next 2
The Laker's and Suns bigs are way bigger and better than the Sonics and Blazers big's
Oh well VC played well can't blame it on him
Can't blame it on Frank Kidd only played 36 minutes
Blame it on weak *** Kristic and Collins there guys are the ones who beat us


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

The way Frank is coaching if he runs it the same, PHX will be a loss....though it may not be necessary to go small like we have been doing for stretches.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Cormegadadon said:


> oh thats a lost wait where are we playing at?


In Phoenix on ESPN


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Cormegadadon said:


> oh thats a lost wait where are we playing at?


Phoenix and its really hard for me to think they can win that one. Because even when Kidd, RJ, Nenad and Vince play well they still lose :curse:


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Kidd played more than 36 minutes, the total is 235 minutes when it should be 240 minutes.


----------



## big furb

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Unbelievable, we had more FGs than them, shot at a better fg%, outrebounded them 37/32, had 8 more assists, and yet we lost. They had 13 more freethrows than us, that's unacceptable


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

This is unfair seriously


----------



## squaleca

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

how many games have we blown this year going into the 4rth we only had 1 all of last year very disturbing trend!! maybe we neeed vince to average low 20's like he did during the 14 game win streak either that or play our starters 48 min!!


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Kidd Karma said:


> Kidd played more than 36 minutes, the total is 235 minutes when it should be 240 minutes.


check every box score kidd only played 36 minutes


----------



## squaleca

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

vc went to the line 3 times yikes


----------



## arhie

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I'm just rattled right now. I don't know what to say. And here some of us are talking about championship aspirations. I'm am disgusted with our defensive breakdowns. We seriously need to trade collins, because right now we can't contain any big guy. And its not like hes giving us any points. We are choking right now, its the miami series effect.


----------



## Cormegadadon

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



HB said:


> Phoenix and its really hard for me to think they can win that one. Because even when Kidd, RJ, Nenad and Vince play well they still lose :curse:


well a four game losing streak is this right??

if we lose the next two i feel this will make the nets very nervous because the heat have a reason they have a big piece missing in Shaq 

but the nets seem to be playing great basketball but finding new ways to lose

krstic scoring 20 plus carter scoring 30 plus if the nets had a winning record in one week carter would be eastern conference player of the week.

Richard scoring off an injuring something is not right here i mean


----------



## Mikii

Man,that Magloire is dirty player. He commited at least 5 PF and refs never called. And ******* draw alot of them.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Vinsane said:


> No way the nets win next 2
> The Laker's and Suns bigs are way bigger and better than the Sonics and Blazers big's
> Oh well VC played well can't blame it on him
> Can't blame it on Frank Kidd only played 36 minutes
> Blame it on weak *** Kristic and Collins there guys are the ones who beat us


Krstic and Collins didn't lose the game. The Nets' D did.

Link 

Check out the play by play off ESPN.

The Blazers had hit 9 shots in a row, went to the foul line a few times in there.

It wasn't only Zach dropping the buckets.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> Krstic and Collins didn't lose the game. The Nets' D did.
> 
> Link
> 
> Check out the play by play off ESPN.
> 
> The Blazers had hit 9 shots in a row, went to the foul line a few times in there.
> 
> It wasn't only Zach dropping the buckets.
> 
> -Petey


RJ was on Outlaw, cant fault RJ though. Outlaw just got hot. I havent even seen him play like that his whole career. Z-bo abused Collins. Blazers got too many offensive boards in the dying minutes of the game.


----------



## Tince

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

I don't mean to bring up old stuff, but do you guys wish you had taken SAR when we practically gave him to you? I think you guys would be much better with SAR instead of Collins.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Tince said:


> I don't mean to bring up old stuff, but do you guys wish you had taken SAR when we practically gave him to you? I think you guys would be much better with SAR instead of Collins.


 No,

Carter is a FA this offseason. Krstic is a FA the year after.

With Collins and SAR's contract on the books, one or both would not be a Net 2 years down the line for sure.

When it comes down to it, you guys beat a hobbled Nets team. House is out. RJ is 2 games from from a sever sprain. Cliff is out. Boone has been out since summer league.

-Petey


----------



## Tince

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> No,
> 
> Carter is a FA this offseason. Krstic is a FA the year after.
> 
> With Collins and SAR's contract on the books, one or both would not be a Net 2 years down the line for sure.
> 
> When it comes down to it, you guys beat a hobbled Nets team. House is out. RJ is 2 games from from a sever sprain. Cliff is out. Boone has been out since summer league.
> 
> -Petey


Fair enough about SAR, I wanted a NJ point of view.

Just for the record, Portland is missing three starters (Przybilla, Miles, and Roy). So when it comes down to it, you got beat by a hobbled Blazer team who has less experience, including a starting SF who was a training camp invitee.


----------



## Cormegadadon

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Tince said:


> I don't mean to bring up old stuff, but do you guys wish you had taken SAR when we practically gave him to you? I think you guys would be much better with SAR instead of Collins.



it's alot of things i wish would have happen in the past but that doesn't change the present and right now i have to agree collins is trash. I'm sorry how much are the nets paying him and for what? He's reminding me of Cato when he was in houston


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> No,
> 
> Carter is a FA this offseason. Krstic is a FA the year after.
> 
> With Collins and SAR's contract on the books, one or both would not be a Net 2 years down the line for sure.
> 
> When it comes down to it, you guys beat a hobbled Nets team. House is out. RJ is 2 games from from a sever sprain. Cliff is out. Boone has been out since summer league.
> 
> -Petey




I enjoy your posts petey. I also enjoy the Nets forum. I have to wonder if you know much about the Blazers situation with injuries. 

Przybilla = starter is injured
Roy = starter is injured
Miles = starter is injured
LaFrentz = rotation player is injured
Aldridge missed all of training camp, the preseason and the first several games with shoulder surgery
Webster missed most of the preseason with a bad back sprain


Jack is a second year player that was third on the depth chart last year
Rodriguez is a rookie that barely speaks the language
Udoka was a training camp invitee when the Blazers first choice got hurt
Graham was added after he was cut from Cleveland

We are also the second youngest team in the NBA

You guys got beat twice by a team that had no reason beating you. I don't know why it happened, but it did. Please don't blame your injuries on it though


----------



## Cormegadadon

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> No,
> 
> Carter is a FA this offseason. Krstic is a FA the year after.
> 
> With Collins and SAR's contract on the books, one or both would not be a Net 2 years down the line for sure.
> 
> *When it comes down to it, you guys beat a hobbled Nets team. House is out. RJ is 2 games from from a sever sprain. Cliff is out. Boone has been out since summer league.*
> 
> -Petey



that's not fair because before we were looking at this game as revenge and had the nets won people would have said well kidd stern talk got them fired up or that the nets are back on track.

They won we lost. Nets had their chance against a young in experience team and they lost. Twice to them.

my hat off to the blazers and Zach

that was a good game we just lost we can either get back on track the next two games or we will be 5-8


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

Thats what even more sad. What if Roy and Pryzbilla had played


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



HB said:


> Thats what even more sad. What if Roy and Pryzbilla had played




Honestly Roy more than Przybilla. The way Aldridge and Magloire played tonight Prz wouldn't really have added anything. Roy however is very good, and he and Aldridge were absolute great draft picks by the Blazers.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

1-15, your team is deeper. Even with those guys out, you still have Magloire off your bench, a starter how many years in a row? The Nets pull Moore off the bench now as the first big. You guys pull Dixon off the Bench, well what you saw of Marcus Williams, that could be argued it's been his best game of the season so far. Your bench got far more minutes on the floor keeping your starters stronger there at the end. 

Injuries effect teams in different ways. We've lost several guys killing our depth, the Heat lose Shaq and they are a different team.

-Petey



mediocre man said:


> I enjoy your posts petey. I also enjoy the Nets forum. I have to wonder if you know much about the Blazers situation with injuries.
> 
> Przybilla = starter is injured
> Roy = starter is injured
> Miles = starter is injured
> LaFrentz = rotation player is injured
> Aldridge missed all of training camp, the preseason and the first several games with shoulder surgery
> Webster missed most of the preseason with a bad back sprain
> 
> 
> Jack is a second year player that was third on the depth chart last year
> Rodriguez is a rookie that barely speaks the language
> Udoka was a training camp invitee when the Blazers first choice got hurt
> Graham was added after he was cut from Cleveland
> 
> We are also the second youngest team in the NBA
> 
> You guys got beat twice by a team that had no reason beating you. I don't know why it happened, but it did. Please don't blame your injuries on it though


----------



## Tince

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> 1-15, your team is deeper. Even with those guys out, you still have Magloire off your bench, a starter how many years in a row? The Nets pull Moore off the bench now as the first big. You guys pull Dixon off the Bench, well what you saw of Marcus Williams, that could be argued it's been his best game of the season so far. Your bench got far more minutes on the floor keeping your starters stronger there at the end.
> 
> Injuries effect teams in different ways. We've lost several guys killing our depth, the Heat lose Shaq and they are a different team.
> 
> -Petey


 After reading that post I'd almost think you're saying Portland is better that New Jersey. Certainly if Cliff Robinson means more to the Nets than Brandon Roy means to the Blazers, the Nets have some serious problems.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Tince said:


> After reading that post I'd almost think you're saying Portland is better that New Jersey. Certainly if Cliff Robinson means more to the Nets than Brandon Roy means to the Blazers, the Nets have some serious problems.


It's the value of what the replacement player brings to the table.

This season? 

Moore over Cliff. Not sure if you noticed, but Moore didn't score, had 3 quick personal fouls, and nabbed 3 boards in 12 minutes. Boki has been a bit streaky, but had 3 points in 9 minutes. House a vet PG (on a team where the coach prefers vets) over Marcus at certain times in the game. Look at what the Nets bench brought to the table tonight.

What players get time with Roy out over Roy. I haven't seen Roy play at all this year, but apparently he was scoring 11 points a night? Seems Webster filled in with 9 points. 

Sure you noticed from last year, outside of the starting lineup, or even Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Krstic, the Nets are pretty thin.

-Petey


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> It's the value of what the replacement player brings to the table.
> 
> This season?
> 
> Moore over Cliff. Not sure if you noticed, but Moore didn't score, had 3 quick personal fouls, and nabbed 3 boards in 12 minutes. Boki has been a bit streaky, but had 3 points in 9 minutes. House a vet PG (on a team where the coach prefers vets) over Marcus at certain times in the game. Look at what the Nets bench brought to the table tonight.
> 
> What players get time with Roy out over Roy. I haven't seen Roy play at all this year, but apparently he was scoring 11 points a night? Seems Webster filled in with 9 points.
> 
> Sure you noticed from last year, outside of the starting lineup, or even Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Krstic, the Nets are pretty thin.
> 
> -Petey



Roy was actually averaging around 18 points a night. The last two games he played in were very limited in minutes because of his injury. He scored 3 and 2 respectively I believe. That brought his average way down. He was also averaging around 5 assists per night and 5 rebounds.


Ime Udoka and Steven Graham??????? Don't talk about being thin please


----------



## Tince

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> It's the value of what the replacement player brings to the table.
> 
> What players get time with Roy out over Roy. I haven't seen Roy play at all this year, but apparently he was scoring 11 points a night? Seems Webster filled in with 9 points.
> 
> -Petey


I'll admit that I've seen little of Moore this year, so I can't really say how much of a drop off he is from Uncle Cliffy. I certainly notice the impact Cliff has when it comes to spacing the floor. 

On Portland's end, the difference between Webster and Roy is huge. Scoring wise I'd give a slight enge to Roy as he can create for himself. In every other part of the game Roy is considerably better. He runs the offense (Webster can't), gets others involved (Webster doesn't), and plays solid defense (Webster does in spurts). Webster:Roy = Redd:LeBron...each pair has similar scoring averages, but the similarities end there.


----------



## elsaic15

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

i only caught the first half before i went out...man what happened. geez. seems vc had a nice shooting game in 2nd half though. this is real troubling though...nets cant hold on to any damn leads! even to ****ty teams.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 11 - New Jersey Nets vs Portland Blazers - Wednesday, November 22; 10:00PM E*

These images says it all:


----------

